# Nueva Santacruz Highball



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :


Para los que gustan de las hardtail , Santacruz tiene ahora la Highball , una hardtail de ruedas 29 y cuadro de fibra de carbono , con un peso de solo 1088 gramos !! , lista para correr , agíl , ligera y rápida para los ciclistas que les gusta competir y ganar …….

Saludos

The last biker


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

Ya me había espantado!!! creí que era una nueva de doble, y si no puedo decidirme entre la Heckler y la Butcher, con una opción más, sería más difícil mi decisión.

Ya me falta menos para llegarles al precio!!!!! poco a poco y lo lograré!!!!!! jajaja


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

vocho77 said:


> Ya me había espantado!!! creí que era una nueva de doble, y si no puedo decidirme entre la Heckler y la Butcher, con una opción más, sería más difícil mi decisión.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> vocho77 , tu decisión ya no debe ser muy difícil , vete olvidando de la Heckler :cryin: y enfoca tu decisión a la Butcher :thumbsup: .
> ...


----------

